# 'Creaking' Noise when going over ramps



## ciara_gmail (19 Jun 2006)

Guys, 

Any suggestions welcome...this has been an ongoing problem in the car for about 8 months but has recently got worse! Once the front tyres hit a ramp, pot hole etc.. theres a severe creaking noise from the passenger front side of the car. Im wondering if this is the suspension that has gone on one side/axel etc... 

Strange thing was when it rained, the noise went away which made me think something needed to be sprayed but in the last few weeks not even the lashings of rain yesterday got rid of it temporarily and the noise is worse and even slight bumps in the road the noise can be heard - anyone have anything similar and how much did it cost to be fixed?
Thanks!


----------



## RonanC (19 Jun 2006)

sounds suspension related anyway. Could be wishbone, shocks, springs, mounts.... Get them checked in a garage as soon as you can.


----------



## springer (19 Jun 2006)

Ciara,
         What sort of car do you drive? sounds like the rubber bushes that are found on the suspension/steering have dried out ( hence no noise when it rains!). I have a jeep and this is very common ,you can try spraying every rubber bush you can see with a lubricant ( WD40 etc) it will take a while for the lubricant to work its way in between the metal and the rubber,but it should silence them in time! hope this helps


----------



## ciara_gmail (19 Jun 2006)

Springer, cheers for the info! I drive a Ford KA - I'm worried because the last time it rained, it did not make a diff to the noise and im concerned they are worn out too much at this stage? I'll try the WD40 anyway and might take a trip to the garage if that doesnt solve the problem.


----------



## RS2K (19 Jun 2006)

It's most likely a perished/perishing bushing either in the suspension or steering.

A routine job for a mechanic.


----------



## Guest125 (19 Jun 2006)

If you decide to spray the bushings(inadvisable in my opnion) use brake fluid and small paint brush and do them one by one to eliminate the creaker.The brake fluid won't attack and rot the rubber if theres any rubbers left!! Get someone to have a look at it is a better option me thinks!!


----------



## Darth Maul (21 Sep 2006)

Chances are the cv boot joints are gone, depending on the year ..probably round 150-180 to get replaced.


----------



## Crunchie (21 Sep 2006)

ciara_gmail said:


> I drive a Ford KA



I've had exactly the same problem with last 2 Focus. Creaking when dry, quiet when wet. It turned out to be the bushes in both cases. The dealer knew what it was the minute I told him the symptoms and told me it's a regular thing with Fords. It only took an hour in the garage to get it fixed but both mine were under warranty so I've no idea of price.


----------



## RS2K (21 Sep 2006)

The current model Focus had an issue with tie rods creaking. A simple fix, under warranty.


----------

